# early harvest



## bacchus (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello all,
Wondering if any out there has had to harvest early like in the 40-45 day range? My plants are 40 days in flower, the flowers are getting pretty frosty and sticky, but the plants are struggling, feel like soon I'm going to have to get the snippers out and do the deed. The info that I found on my strain types say harvest between 55-65 days, so I still have a few weeks if I am going by that.
Any advice is appreciated


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Run them as long as you possibly can. Pictures? If you harvest to soon the high will be mild and it won't last but a few minutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

What color are the trichs?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

pics?
do you have a mag loop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What color are the trichs?




THIS!!


forget the day counting , check the plant for ripeness , don’t worry about the fan leaves looking bad , the flowers are feeding off the fan leaves


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

AND THAT


----------



## bacchus (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses, yes I have a loupe, this being my first grow not really sure how to read the trichomes. The hairs are slowly turning rusty, they are looking tasty and smell great.here are a few pics


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

i WOULD SAY APPROX 2 WEEKS TO GO


----------



## bacchus (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks for the input, I will try and be patient. Should I stop using nutes soon? I feed a half dose of tiger bloom and big bloom every other watering.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

What he said. Hard to judge with photo, but these buds are close, but do not have appeared to have swelled yet. Last week or two they can really swell. Don't worry about ratty fans as long as bud is healthy.pay no attention to pistols, I've had them brown, then another flush comes.

Watch the tricomes, wait for the swell. Many talk themselves into earlycut, don't. You will miss the swell, and miss your nice buds hulking out a little, greatly increasing yield and quality, as trics will be closer.

Long shot, but I'd guess there are VERY few to no amber trics yet. Mine normally don't turn amber until after the swell.

Flush with water last 2 weeks or it will be harsh from nutes

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> i WOULD SAY APPROX 2 WEEKS TO GO


Dam good advice right here...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Dam good advice right here...
> 
> Bubba


I liked yours too
Spot on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Bubba you need a pic for your account




I can walk you through on how to add it


----------



## bacchus (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice you all are generous with your knowledge. Much appreciated. 
cheers


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm getting ready to go to the Auswitz (spelling) exhibit at Union Station in KC. It only came to one other city, new York...where I will never set foot. Loves me guns.

I'll ask you to walk through after. Plus I have to find a pic. Do these pics carry meta data?

Guess I can use regular camera and upload.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

That's a good one!


----------



## bacchus (Aug 12, 2021)

A few macro pics


----------



## fellowsped (Aug 12, 2021)

I see nothing in those pictures that would indicate you're having any issue or any reason at all to harvest now. You will be disappointed. Your nice seemingly kind of plump buds will turn into whispy crumbly crap if you cut now. You have at LEAST 2 more weeks minimum. They haven't even begun to swell. Patience is difficult but you have put this much work into them and they look like nice. You will not regret waiting another 3 weeks imo. Best of luck


----------

